
Will Symantec’s CEO repeat his success with our economy? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/29/will-symantecs-ceo-repeat-his-success-with-our-economy/
======
olefoo
I know more than a few former Symantec employees who would describe his
management style as anything but successful.

Basically somewhere around 2003 Symantec stopped actively developing it's core
product line, they cut the number of developers and they made it impossible
for the Platinum Support teams to access engineers directly. That and the
moves they pulled as far as the consumer division support (800 people were
told that they could apply for their current job at less than half the salary
through Stream).

I realize that this is what Wall Street rewards, but it is not a good or
sustainable way to run a company or a country.

